# welches grafik-programm für alpha-bmp/pcx/tga



## Narf2 (19. August 2005)

ich muß dringend pcx/tga/bmp dateien mit alpha-channel bzw. transparenz erstellen, da photoshop es wieder mal nicht geschafft hat (  ) suche ich jetzt eine alternative, scheinbar haben jedoch alle populären programme ähnliche probleme mit dieser aufgabe

welches programm kann pcx', tgas oder bmps mit alpha-channel/transparenz erstellen, bzw aus anderen formaten (f.e. tiff) konvertieren (nat. unter beibehaltung des alpha-channels) ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. August 2005)

4 Dinge:
1. Willkommen im Forum
2. Halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung, siehe dazu Netiquette, Punkt 12
3. Deine Frage haettest Du auch ruhig in Deinem anderen Thread stellen koennen, der Sinn dieses Threads ist mir eh etwas verborgen, aber egal.
4. Versuch's mal mit dem GIMP, aber von transparenten Bitmap, und PCX hab ich bisher eigentlich nichts gehoert. Aber so viel mach ich mit Grafik eh nicht.

Nachtrag: Hab grad mal was getestet. BMP und PCX koennen laut GIMP keine Transparenz. Was ich mir auch schon gedacht hab, da diese Formate erstens uralt sind und zweitens einfach nicht dafuer ausgelegt waren. 
Targa kann ich ohne weiteres mit Transparenz speichern.


----------



## Narf2 (19. August 2005)

1. danke und hallo forum erstmal   
2. "..shift-taste, shift-taste, hmmm.... ah muß wohl die sein die wie neu aussieht"   
3. hätte ich gerne getan, hab nur den grafik-allgemein-Thread nicht gefunden   
4. gimp ist eine gute Idee, wurde schon öfter für das Programm das ich suche verlinkt, mal schauen

>Nachtrag: Hab grad mal was getestet. BMP und PCX koennen laut GIMP keine 
>Transparenz. Was ich mir auch schon gedacht hab, da diese Formate erstens uralt sind 
>und zweitens einfach nicht dafuer ausgelegt waren. 

ja, laut gimp vielleicht - können sie aber definitiv, oder hab ich hier etwa ein paar ganz seltene Koriositäten gespeichert?   

Wenn ich ein tga normal speichere, wird die Transparenz durch Weiß ersetzt, der gesamte save-Block ist grau - also nicht verfügbar, gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungen die ich beachten muß damit dieser freigeschaltet wird?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2005)

Narf2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. danke und hallo forum erstmal
> 2. "..shift-taste, shift-taste, hmmm.... ah muß wohl die sein die wie neu aussieht"
> 3. hätte ich gerne getan, hab nur den grafik-allgemein-Thread nicht gefunden
> 4. gimp ist eine gute Idee, wurde schon öfter für das Programm das ich suche verlinkt, mal schauen
> ...


1. Das hatten wir ja schon. 
2. Du solltest Dich besser daran halten, sonst wirst Du hier auf Dauer nicht sehr gluecklich werden.
Wie gesagt, wir legen hier Wert darauf, dass die Leute sich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung und auch auch einigermassen an die deutsche Rechtschreibung halten. Deutsch lernen
3. Ich meinte den Thread den Du selbst ein paar Minuten zuvor erstellt hast, wo Du lediglich ueber PS gemeckert hast
4. GIMP ist nicht nur eine gute Idee, sondern auch ein gutes Programm

Ich hab noch nie transparante Bitmaps oder PCX-Pics gesehen, waere mal interessant zu sehen.
Hast Du Webspace wo Du die mal ablegen kannst?
Wie gesagt, Targa hab ich mit dem GIMP erfolgreich mit Transparenz gespeichert und wieder laden koennen. Kein Problem.


----------



## marty_arts (4. September 2005)

@reptiler
Das BMP–Format ist trotz seines Alters in der Lage einen 8-Bit Alphakanal zu speichern. 
Beispielsweise sind in einer 32-Bit Bitmap die ersten 24-Bit für die Farben rot, grün und blau reserviert. (8-Bit pro Farbe). Die restlichen 8-Bit sind normalerweise ohne Funktion.
Aber manache Programme nutzen den Platz einfach aus um dort einen Alpha-CHannel zu speichern.

Siehe auch den Artikel auf wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_bitmap
Dort kannst du genau nachlesen, wie eine Bitmap aufgebaut ist. (BITMAPFILEHEADER; BITMAPINFOHEADER; Kanäle)

---------------------
Um zum Thema zurückzukehren. Ich bin durch Google auf dieses Thema gestossen. Ich find es sehr schade, dass Photoshop ab Version 8.0 solche Probleme beim speichern von TGA-Dateien macht. 

@Narf2
Wenn du Photoshop hast, versuch mal einen Alphachannel im Fenster Kanäle hinzuzufügen und dann als 32-Bit Bitmap zu speichern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. September 2005)

Hi Marty, willkommen im Forum, und vielen Dank fuer die Info.


----------



## Narf2 (4. September 2005)

oh vielen dank marty für die späte antwort   , für das problem hat sich bisher noch keine lösung gefunden, der vorschlag mit dem hinzufügen des layers ist gut, leider scheint photoshop dennoch nicht in der lage zu sein die transparenz zu integrieren

gimp ist mir zu kompliziert, ich soll es erst kompilieren?


----------



## Narf2 (4. September 2005)

edit: Teilerfolg, es geht doch, zwar kann Photoshop seinen eigenen Alphachannel nicht erkennen - das Zielprogramm aber schon, nur jetzt ergibt sich ein anderes Problem, Wie sage ich Photoshop dass er automatisch den alpha-channel meinem Bild anpasst?

Bspw. male ich einen orangen Punkt in die Mitte des Bildes, im alpha channel tut sich da erstmal nichts, wenn ich jetzt einfach das aktuelle Bild in den alpha-channel hineinkopiere habe ich zwar die grundsätzliche Form, nur da der Kreis orange ist wird er nicht schwarz sondern grau und ist folglich leicht transparent, im ganzen wird mein glatter oranger Punkt leicht durchsichtig

Kann man das nicht irgendwie automatisieren?

)


----------

